# HOW DO YOU KNOW IF YOUR HEDGIE HAS MITES?



## frankie (Mar 16, 2009)

HELLO i am a new owner just adopted my (frankie) on Sunday 3-15-09 and he has been scratching himself, just want to make sure he does'nt have mites is there a sure way to tell?

thank you for any info you can provide.

Diana


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

when ever you get a new hedgie or any pet for that matter you need to take him to a vet for a check up also the vet can tell you if he has mites or just dry skin. For dry skin you can use flaxseed oil or vitamin E they bolth work great. Good luck!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Scratching is often caused by dry skin, which happens in winter months a lot. It doesn't necessarily mean there are mite, but it could be an indication. Mites are typically characterized by excessive itching (which means not just occasionally) and quill loss/bald spots. If there are bald/thin spots beginning to show, you should go to the vet because it probably is mites. 
For a preliminary test if you're not sure, try taking a black piece of construction paper or a black shirt and rubbing your hand lightly over your hedgie's quills/skin. Some flakes should fall onto the black background. If they begin to move, there is for sure a mite problem. If they don't move, it's less likely that there are mites, but there's still a possibility. When in doubt, go to the vet and have them to do a skin scraping.


----------



## frankie (Mar 16, 2009)

thank you for your replys and advice, he only scratches occasionally. but he has an appt. this friday with the vet to make sure. again thank you all.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There can also be false negative skin scrappings if they don't happen to scrape where the mites are or have been. 

Mites usually cause frantic, excessive scratching and shaking themselves as well as dry skin and quill loss. You might also see some orangish brown crust around the base of the quills. 

If he does need to be treated, make sure the vet DOES NOT use Ivermectin. Revolution is safe and recommended for hedgehogs.


----------



## Leonora (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone happen to know the UK version of Revolution?
I'm a little worried my little guy has mites... He is 6weeks old and quilling, could that be why he always itches?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> There can also be false negative skin scrappings if they don't happen to scrape where the mites are or have been.


Yeah, that's what my vet said, she din't botter to do a skin scrape (since Litchi was having none of it) so I just got the Revolution (man it stinks that suff!)



Leonora said:


> Does anyone happen to know the UK version of Revolution?
> I'm a little worried my little guy has mites...


It seems to have the same name or it's called Stronghold
http://www.inhousepharmacy.co.uk/pet-ca ... ution.html
http://www.buystronghold.co.uk/


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Leonora said:


> He is 6weeks old and quilling, could that be why he always itches?


This actually could be the reason why he's always itching. Keep an eye on his weight, food consumption and his activity level. Also, when they're quilling, there won't be "bald spots". If you see there are bald spots, then he's losing more quills than he's growing, which could possibly mean mites.

My vet didn't bother with a scraping either. He just held my boy and made him puff and hiss so he can get a good clear look at his back, saw the thining and agreed to treat for mites as a precaution.


----------

